# Your PRIMARY SCHOOL recommendations - Puerto Vallarta/Nuevo Vallarta



## kalulu (May 22, 2012)

Hi All,

I would love to hear any recommendations you might have regarding primary schools in the Puerto Vallarta/Nuevo Vallarta area.

I know there are the following schools there:
American Scool of Puerto Vallarta
British American School in Puerto Vallarta
and
Costa Verde International School in Sayulita

Have I missed any?
Any comments, impressions, experience would be sooo grateful!
Thx
BR
kalulu


----------



## Souper (Nov 2, 2011)

There are many public schools. Are those not a consideration, where do you live?
Puerta Vallarta and Sayulita are not very close for daily driving.


----------



## kalulu (May 22, 2012)

Hi Souper,

Thanx so much for your reply... well the thing is we're still not there LOL  so all options are basically open... the thing is our daughter has been brought up in a multilingual environment ( 3 languages alone at home!) so I need her to have a strong and well grounded knowledge of English. I am fully aware that she will have to be learning Spanish on an equal basis since this is after all Mexico but the English has to be the anchor, therefore my first thoughts were that maybe a private school would be better... but maybe you are right? maybe I should research the public school option as well.
Thx and best regards,
kalulu


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

Souper said:


> There are many public schools. Are those not a consideration, where do you live?
> Puerta Vallarta and Sayulita are not very close for daily driving.


Souper, do you have kids in school? 

I have heard less than stellar reviews of some of the public schools in various parts of MX, but I don't have data about the PV area.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

I had a gringa neighbor that sent her daughter to public school as a first grader and because of when they applied they found the two closest schools closed (full). She had to drive to a local community every day both ways. Typically Mexican public schools have two shifts ... morning and afternoon. She only attended 6+/- months but seemed to do well since most of first grade is just activities and not serious study


----------

